# Looking for Tablature



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I have not been able to find a good tab on "Suicide is Painless" by Johnny Mandel. It's a finger picking song, and a favorite of mine. I've been banging around on it, trying to figure it out, but struggling for sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I found this set of tabs on Ultimate Guitar. Hope it helps. http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/j/johnny_mandel/suicide_is_painless_tab.htm :cheers:


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Go watch this guy, he is pretty close.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Jim Martin said:


> Go watch this guy, he is pretty close.


yep, that's what i've been working on. I wonder if there is any available software that you could use to tab music out...?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont know, ,I dont teach with tabs and use them myself, so I can help ya there....Go over to www.countrytabs.com and join for free and search around for it..J

P.S. its not limited to "country" tabs, its just named that. Look at the top of the main page, there are other tabs available.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I like country tabs too.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> I like country tabs too.


Yep, already a member of that site, haven't even checked, headed there now.


----------

